# SMS do not save to draft when phone goes into Sleep / Hibernation



## Simes (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi all,

I have already performed searches around the internet for this but have come up with zero.

I use an HTC 1xPlus on Android 4.2.2, HTC Sense 5.0

I am sure this has not always been the case, but I could be wrong. When I start a text message and I have to leave it before completion and sending, for long enough for the phone to go into 'sleep' whereby the screen goes black, the text message is Not saved as a draft. I have added a recipient in the To box.

When I am creating a text message and hit a Go Back button to another phone function, it Will save the message as a draft.

Is there a Setting I can use to ensure anything typed will auto save to Draft if I go away - again I have looked but it does not appear obvious.

Best and thanks.

Simon,


----------

